# What do you guys think about Aqueon Betta Food?



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey everybody,

i was browsing this site, when i read about betta nutrition. I use Aqueon Betta Bellets, fed 3-4 a day (once a day) or 2 pellets (twice a day). He is fasted every Thursday, and gets a bloodworm or two every two weeks(too long?).

What do you guys think? Is this a good pelleted food and good feeding schedule?

Here is the link to the Aqueon food i use: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4368182&lmdn=SHOP+FOR

*UPDATE!!! Honeycomb's caudal fin is longer than it ever has been before! He is regaining pigmentation in the new clear fin growth! His pigmentation is turning from yellow to black (some patches and scales on fins and body). I am now noticing some BEAUTIFUL blue iridescence in his tail! I can't wait to see what color he ends up with! I have had him for 1 1/2 years 

Mr. Puffles(moss ball) is also thriving and Honeycomb has gotten used to him!*:lol:


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

i use the same food i reccomend it it is really good my bettas love it!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

megacoolguy10 said:


> i use the same food i reccomend it it is really good my bettas love it!


Yah, i use it too, i have been for almost 2 years. my betta loves it, but i was just wondering if i should switch foods to BETTA BUFFET or HIKARI BIO GOLD BETTA FOOD if AQUEON does not have enough protein content or something?


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

I would not switch because aqueon has 38% protein it is really good i have used it for 3 years buy overall i would stick with aqueon.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

megacoolguy10 said:


> I would not switch because aqueon has 38% protein it is really good i have used it for 3 years buy overall i would stick with aqueon.


Thanks!:-D


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

no problem


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I use it, but I'm pretty sure I'm done with it. It does have 38% protein, but it also has a LOT of soy and wheat ingredients. Bettas usually don't eat anything but meat, so it's better to have a food that's only meat.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lilyrazen said:


> I use it, but I'm pretty sure I'm done with it. It does have 38% protein, but it also has a LOT of soy and wheat ingredients. Bettas usually don't eat anything but meat, so it's better to have a food that's only meat.


Ok, then what do you recommend? Could i buy another food and then feed him half Aqueon pellets and half the other food? What type of food do you recommend?


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

From what I've heard, the best stuff is NLS betta formula. Also, some people like HBH betta pellets. I'm going to try and get either, but I'm hoping for NLS. What I'm probably going to do is use my old pellets for occasional shrimp treats and sink them. And I'm sure if you vary the pellets between new and old, your betta won't mind much.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lilyrazen said:


> From what I've heard, the best stuff is NLS betta formula. Also, some people like HBH betta pellets. I'm going to try and get either, but I'm hoping for NLS. What I'm probably going to do is use my old pellets for occasional shrimp treats and sink them. And I'm sure if you vary the pellets between new and old, your betta won't mind much.


Thanks so much Lily!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Sure thing, RBF!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lilyrazen said:


> Sure thing, RBF!


:-D:lol:;-):nicefish:BTW!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lilyrazen said:


> I use it, but I'm pretty sure I'm done with it. It does have 38% protein, but it also has a LOT of soy and wheat ingredients. Bettas usually don't eat anything but meat, so it's better to have a food that's only meat.


Totally agree. I feed omega one & NLS. Great foods! FANTASTIC ingredients labels... My omega one says 42% protein & NLS 37%

First ingredients are meat/protein sources, not wheat and filler.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Totally agree. I feed omega one & NLS. Great foods! FANTASTIC ingredients labels... My omega one says 42% protein & NLS 37%
> 
> First ingredients are meat/protein sources, not wheat and filler.


Thanks Teeney!! 

Would it be ok to buy (which one should i buy! ugghh.too many choices! XD)
one food and do two pellets of one food (aqueon, until it runs out) and then two pellets of the other?

Is my feeding schedule ok?


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment, and I think I'm switching to one of those (Omega One or NLS). 

Sounds like a good schedule, and I'm sure that's fine but I'd get some other opinions.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I got a sample of those with some water conditioner and Perseus didnt like them he spit them out. I use the NLS and he loves those !!! I feed him 3 in the morning and 3 at night and he gets a freeze dried blood worm twice a week as a treat which he also loves he will sometimes jump for those.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

NLS it is! I will see if petco or pet mart has them...possibly a LPS


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> NLS it is! I will see if petco or pet mart has them...possibly a LPS


I couldn't find them @ Petsmart, bought mine at petco.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I couldn't find them @ Petsmart, bought mine at petco.


then tomorrow...WE RIDE..to Petco? LOL


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

DANGGIT. I literally walked there, three miles, in 82 degree weather and I had an extra 5 bucks and could've gotten them. Soon... Soon.

Bahahah


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lilyrazen said:


> DANGGIT. I literally walked there, three miles, in 82 degree weather and I had an extra 5 bucks and could've gotten them. Soon... Soon.
> 
> Bahahah


Lol actually they're $6.99 so it wouldn't have worked anyway xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Lol actually they're $6.99 so it wouldn't have worked anyway xD


way to ruin it Teeney! lol jk XD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Just finished cleaning Honeycomb's tank literally SPOTLESS of algae and mineral deposits on filter and hood. I even took off the heater and HOB filter and cleaned the mineral deposits and algae. I scrub the algae clean every week, but today was the last straw lol. It looks so...so PERFECT!!!

It looks better, and judging by Honeycomb's expression and excessive flaring, it feels better too. XD The water is clearer than it already was, and looks so neat and organized.

Sorry, just had to share because i am so excited about how beautiful it looks!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh, I'm a change collector so I have a few bucks of change a couple dollar bills too. My two obese cats apparently "aren't eating" so we have to get new food anyway... I use that opportunity to strike!

And good to hear about that clean tank!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lilyrazen said:


> Oh, I'm a change collector so I have a few bucks of change a couple dollar bills too. My two obese cats apparently "aren't eating" so we have to get new food anyway... I use that opportunity to strike!
> 
> And good to hear about that clean tank!


obese and not eating? xD


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, they're both mixed breeds so we don't know what they SHOULD weigh, but one has a body three times wider than her head, and the other (my cat) is so furry and long haired you can barely tell how fat she is, it looks like fluff.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Kitty needs a diet ;D

Hahahaha.. My two cats are thin, but my female has a small pouch of fat on her lower belly as a result of being spayed, some cat's get spay pouches, some don't or in my cat's case, some are worse than others.. :shock:
Why am I talking about cat's? Lol sry MRB


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Kitty needs a diet ;D
> 
> Hahahaha.. My two cats are thin, but my female has a small pouch of fat on her lower belly as a result of being spayed, some cat's get spay pouches, some don't or in my cat's case, some are worse than others.. :shock:
> Why am I talking about cat's? Lol sry MRB


Teeney, i don't mind! In fact, i am a cat lover also! I like big cats better though, like lions,jaguars, leopards, lynx, tigers, cheetahs, oxolots....

Pouch of fat? ROFL


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Bahahaha.
I JUST got back from PetCo and at our store NLS is 8.99.

Geeeeezeeee


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah c: you can see her pouch in this photo: http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4123&pictureid=26319

WOW! $8.99????!?!??! That is crazy!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have never seen aqueon betta pellets before. I use new life spectrum semi floating pellets or sometimes the hiraki floating pellets. Every now and then I feed them some betta flakes for variety..not very often though.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

NLS it is then ;D


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I know at 2 employees @ the fish place and they have bettas. I'm going to ask them to trade betta food with me. 

I think mine get a rotation of 5 different pellets at the moment. 

I wouldn't freak out too much about the food. As long as the betta is eating, & eliminating what you feed him/her that's all that matters. 

The worst fish food maker is Wardley's. I went to Petco right before they closed for 10 minutes and noticed they have this NEW brand line of Betta food. 

Wardley's new brand of betta food comes in 3 different bottles. You choose the bottle depending on what COLOR your betta is. 

But the main ingredient I think is SOYBEANS. 

I might be wrong because I was in shock.

That is by far the WORST food I've seen by far. They ALWAYS use as much filler as possible. That's why they're usually the cheapest food out there.

You definitely get what you pay for though.


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh my betta loves it. He doesn't like the other brands I've given him.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

@MSG :shock: I suppose wardley's would be the PURINA version of fish food!

NLS = blue buffalo/wellness


----------

